# Wa State Competition



## wcbprez (23/7/07)

The WA AABA delegates have decided to go ahead with a WA state comp on Sept 16th. 

Details about the event will be distributed soon, but get your beers ready.


----------



## Kai (24/7/07)

West Coast Brewers President said:


> The WA AABA delegates have decided to go ahead with a WA state comp on Sept 16th.
> 
> Details about the event will be distributed soon, but get your beers ready.



Hurrah!

Same date as SABSOSA unfortunately, otherwise I'd offer my humble services for the day.


----------



## randyrob (24/7/07)

West Coast Brewers President said:


> The WA AABA delegates have decided to go ahead with a WA state comp on Sept 16th.
> 
> Details about the event will be distributed soon, but get your beers ready.




you might want to chuck it in the ahb calendarm mate!


----------



## Darren (24/7/07)

Good to see you Sandgropers getting off your butts. It is pity we won't see Ashers (both of them) beers here this year though.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/7/07)

So please correct me .This is not the Perth Royal beer show?What guidlines are we using BJCP.What does a place in this comp make you eligable to enter.Nice to tell us about it but if its in September you need to get the info out ASAP.


----------



## randyrob (10/8/07)

> So please correct me .This is not the Perth Royal beer show?

No.

> What guidlines are we using BJCP

No. most probably AABC style guidelines?

EDIT: the AABC Guidelines are based on BJCP!

but it has thinks like Aussie Pale Ale which i'm pretty sure isn't in the BJCP

> What does a place in this comp make you eligable to enter.

AABC.

> Nice to tell us about it but if its in September you need to get the info out ASAP.

mash a wheat or an english mild and they will be ready in no time!

Rob.


----------



## brendanos (20/8/07)

This will be my first appearance in a WA beer comp... how exciting!

I offer my services as an steward/assistant/apprentice if any help is needed on the 16th.

Where is the judging going to take place?


----------



## randyrob (23/8/07)

State Home Brew Competition of WA - Official Entry Form

View attachment WAbrewcomp2007.pdf


Good Luck

Rob.


----------



## ausdb (23/8/07)

randyrob said:


> State Home Brew Competition of WA - Official Entry Form


Thanks Rob, you beat me to it!
I think you may be "volunteered" into holding some sort of position in the WCB next year if you keep that up


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/8/07)

ausdb said:


> Thanks Rob, you beat me to it!
> I think you may be "volunteered" into holding some sort of position in the WCB next year if you keep that up


Thanks Rob and Darryn
Its nice to know how to enter this comp.


----------



## big d (23/8/07)

Notification is a bit late for me unfortunately to enter.As it is im hard pressed for the anawbs but will make it just.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## amita (6/9/07)

thanks guys, will sent my bottles to roy this weekend!!
wish everybody succes. :beer:


----------



## wcbprez (6/9/07)

amita said:


> thanks guys, will sent my bottles to roy this weekend!!
> wish everybody succes. :beer:



Thanks for that.

Just a reminder to everyone to have their entries in by Monday Sept 10.

Looking forward to a great comp!


----------



## roger mellie (16/9/07)

Competition Noob Question

Where do the results or feedback for such competitions get posted/sent - are they viewable anywhere.

Cheer

RM


----------



## ausdb (16/9/07)

roger mellie said:


> Competition Noob Question
> 
> Where do the results or feedback for such competitions get posted/sent - are they viewable anywhere.
> 
> ...



Give us 5 minutes for a breather we only finished judging this afternoon! 

Please give us a few days to digest the results

The Chief Steward


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/9/07)

The chief steward had a huge day, having to ensure that 89 entries were served in the right order, at the right temperature, to the right judges, with the right anonymous entry number attached. Having only two panels of judges also meant each panel had to work through a huge number of beers, while giving each the consideration it deserved.

I would encourage people to get involved with helping out next year, and make this a great comp.

PS It will take a while to get the results sorted. I spent the day pretending to enter the results in the spreadsheet, to avoid doing any real work. But in reality I was just playing solitaire.


----------



## randyrob (17/9/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> I spent the day pretending to enter the results in the spreadsheet, to avoid doing any real work. But in reality I was just playing solitaire.



you're a man after my own heart GL!


----------



## brendanos (18/9/07)

roger mellie said:


> Where do the results or feedback for such competitions get posted/sent - are they viewable anywhere.


----------



## roger mellie (18/9/07)

what?

RM


----------



## Asher (18/9/07)

Roger

Generally , unless there is some sort of formal presentation (which for this comp there may be?) results in spreadsheet/short form will usually be posted on the web or forums like this in the week following the comp. You may also recieve them via email if they can read your entry form...

For actual feedback on your beers you will receive the original judging score sheets in the mail/scanned & emailed which will hopefully explain the result. This part can take a while...



>



maybe brendon knows something we don't  like the results?


----------



## roger mellie (18/9/07)

Asher said:


> maybe brendon knows something we don't  like the results?



That was my greater concern

RM


----------



## brendanos (20/9/07)

I wish!!

I was purely reenforcing RM's sentiments in hope that they'd be addressed.


----------



## brendanos (21/9/07)

So... anybody got a when/where yet? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/9/07)

Hi guys. I understand that posting of the places is about a day away, and that a couple of people are currently sorting a pile of scoresheets spread scross a floor for posting.


----------



## brendanos (22/9/07)

Cheers!


----------



## wcbprez (22/9/07)

The results are in:

2007 WA State Amateur Brewers Competition Results


Principle Sponsors:
TWOC Brewing Supplies
BrewMart Suppliers of Homebrew Products
Cryer Malt
La Vigna Liquor
Artisan Brewing Wholesale

Best of Show: Adam Fabo Robust Porter

Champion Brewer: Asher Mitchell	7.5 placing points 

Category Award Name Score	Beer Style

1 - Low Alcohol 
1st Place	Tim Meyer 29.00	Light Australian Lager
2nd Place	No Award 
3rd Place	No Award 

2 - British & Irish Ale
1st Place	Dan Anderson 35.13	Irish Red Ale
2nd Place	Simon Barrett 32.50	English Special/Best Bitter
3rd Place	Alistair Forrest 32.00	Irish Red Ale

3 - Pale Ale
1st Place	Robert James Hart 40.63	American Pale Ale
2nd Place	Cameron Barron 35.88	American IPA
3rd Place	Doug Alver 33.25	Australian Pale Ale

Category Award Name Score	Beer Style

4 - Dark Ale
1st Place	Adam Fabo 42.00	Robust Porter
2nd Place	Robert James Hart 41.00	American Brown Ale
3rd Place	Robert James Hart 38.00	Australian Dark Ale

5 - Stout
1st Place	Simon Barrett 37.13	Australian/Foreign Extra Stout
2nd Place	Anthony Wishart 36.50	Australian/Foreign Extra Stout
3rd Place	Gary Fletcher 36.13	Australian/Foreign Extra Stout

6 - Strong Ale
1st Place	Case Sinclair 40.50	American Imperial IPA
2nd Place	Clinton Mitchell 38.00	Russian Imperial Stout
3rd Place	Simon Barrett 37.00	English Barleywine

7 - Pale Lager	
1st Place	Anthony Wishart 35.00	Munich Helles
2nd Place	Dianne & Gavin Melhuish	34.00	German Pilsner
3rd Place	Asher Mitchell 30.00	Pale Continental Lager

8 - Dark Lager 
1st Place	Jake Brandish 40.50	Munich Dunkel
2nd Place	Ian Walker 39.00	Oktoberfest/Marzen
3rd Place	Gavin Melhuish 30.50	Oktoberfest/Marzen

9 - Strong Lager No Entries



Category Award Name Score	Beer Style

10 - Pale Australian Lager 
1st Place	David Beeck 32.75	Australian Lager
2nd Place	Gavin Melhuish 31.88	Australian Lager
3rd Place	Doug Alver 29.63	Premium Australian Lager

11 - Wheat & Rye Beer
1st Place	Jason Garrett 33.00	Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)	
2nd Place	Blue 31.88	Australian Wheat
3rd Place	No Award

12 - Hybrid Beer 
1st Place	Brendan O'Sullivan 34.50	Cream Ale
1st Place Tie	Asher Mitchell 34.50	Dusseldorfer Altbier
3rd Place	Jason Garrett 33.00	Blonde Ale

13 - Belgian, French, & Sour Beer 
1st Place	Ian Walker 37.50	Dubbel	
2nd Place	Asher Mitchell 36.13	Saison
3rd Place	Simon Pearce 35.88	Belgian Witbier

14 - Fruit & Other Specialty Beer
1st Place	Blue 36.00	Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer Beer with Herbs
2nd Place	Asher Mitchell 35.13	Other Specialty Beer with Bergamot Tea
3rd Place	Adam Fabo 34.50	Other Specialty Beer with Chilli
3rd Place Tie	David Canham 34.50	Wood-aged Beer Beer with Bourbon Chips


----------



## Simon W (22/9/07)

Congrats to all.
'Tis an impressive range of brews!


----------



## brendanos (22/9/07)

Props to Asher and Adam! And lesser props to everyone else that scored well, looks like there was some fierce competition.

+Asher I think they've mixed us up, did you enter a cream ale?


----------



## Ross (22/9/07)

Well done all...

Out of interest, did any of the WA BIAB's enter, or get a result?


Cheers Ross


----------



## Aaron (22/9/07)

Ross said:


> Out of interest, did any of the WA BIAB's enter, or get a result?


Don't get them started. Those guys don't need any encouragement. I'm sure we will see a thread, or seven, at the end of competition season detailing exactly how many places biab brewers got.

Oh and congrats to everyone that scored a place. A big congrats to the organisers for getting a WA competition going too.


----------



## wee stu (22/9/07)

Yeah, well done to all concerned - great to see a WA comp on the go. 

Congratulations to eveyone involved - this is only the start. 

With the calibre of brewing in the West this will grow into something really big.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Trent (23/9/07)

Well done to all the winners, Asher, Brendanos, and am I correct in recaliing Guest Lurkers real name earning him a first and a second? (I am pretty bad with names!). Judging by some of the scores, there were some very high calibre beers entered. Glad I didnt have to go up against ya's!
All the best
Trent


----------



## randyrob (23/9/07)

Hey Guys,

fellin a bit worse for wear today, can't put my finger on why?  

for the sake of good competition here's my recipe for those interested:

*HEAVENLY HOPBURST*

thanks heaps to Sarah for weighing out the 17 seperate hop additions!!

Rob.


----------



## randyrob (26/9/07)

Hey Guys,

theres a full list of results attached for those interested.

View attachment WASABCfullresults2007.pdf


Rob.


----------



## amita (26/9/07)

thanks for all the effort you put in to organize this event,it was a pleasure to participate,
amita


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/9/07)

brendanos said:


> Props to Asher and Adam! And lesser props to everyone else that scored well, looks like there was some fierce competition.
> 
> +Asher I think they've mixed us up, did you enter a cream ale?



Actually Brendan you did, you put 12.2 on the entry form. But the judges were so on the ball, as soon as they tasted it it got moved to 12.5.



Guest Lurker said:


> Hi guys. I understand that posting of the places is about a day away, and that a couple of people are currently sorting a pile of scoresheets spread scross a floor for posting.



In the end the judging sheets got moved from that particular floor to my office floor, and sat there while real jobs got in the way. But today I finally scanned all of the judging sheets, emailed them to anyone that gave a non-bouncing email address, and posted them to anyone that didnt. So if you dont get a copy of your judging sheets in the next few days, one way or the other, contact me to send them again.


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/9/07)

Trent said:


> ..nd am I correct in recaliing Guest Lurkers real name earning him a first and a second? All the best
> Trent



And a third...well..last in a category of three beers, but I'll take what I can get. Thats the advantage of getting in in the first year before it gets too popular.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/9/07)

Thanks Cap'n just got mine.
Great effort by all involved, good also to see a lot of new names in there.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/10/07)

For those that missed the awards presentation for the WA comp at Last Drop Brewery tonight, it was a well run event, where the prizes given to the winner of each category were either a full sack of Cryer malt, a corny keg, or a new fangled poly tetra watsit fermenter with racking arm. Plus there were medals. Pretty rich pickings by Aussie home brew comp standards, a very well done to the sponsors, and I bet we get a lot more entries next year.


----------



## big d (30/10/07)

Providing i dont muck up the dates  i will be in next years comp.

Cheers
Big D


----------

